# Chocolate



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://authoritynutrition.com/7-health-benefits-dark-chocolate/

In the past we were warned against cocos and also against chocolate. Now I read that even all the claims about acne are unproven. So do you indulge in chocolate or not? Or are you still afraid or skeptical or whatever?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

We have the best chocolate shop of the region 20 meters from our house.... what do you think?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My current favorite is Ghirardelli Intense Dark Chocolate With Sea Salt And Roasted Almonds.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I like chocolate.

Chocolate makes me happy.

And those two statements constitute all that I have to say about chocolate.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Let's face it, chocolate isn't good for you, no matter how you spin it. The nutrients contained in it can be obtained from other sources that are not loaded with sugar(the real killer) and that do not have the lead concentration some chocolate brands do. 

Having said that, of course I'll eat it if I'm around it. The key for me is to not have chocolate in the house. I usually only indulge around Christmas time when I'm surrounded by chocolate since everyone seems to be obsessed with chocolate at that time of year.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

If we obeyed all advice every expert gives out about what is good for you, it would be a very miserable, joyless life. 

I do not hog on chocolate, a few bites are more than enough for me, but in small quantities I happily indulge.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

SiegendesLicht said:


> *If we obeyed all advice every expert gives out about what is good for you, it would be a very miserable, joyless life. *
> 
> I do not hog on chocolate, a few bites are more than enough for me, but in small quantities I happily indulge.


Well, perhaps so if you derive all your pleasures from indulging but there are plenty of pleasures in life that are not bad for you.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Can admit to being a chocoholic. Cannot resist and especially love white chocolate!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> If we obeyed all advice every expert gives out about what is good for you, it would be a very miserable, joyless life.
> 
> I do not hog on chocolate, a few bites are more than enough for me, but in small quantities I happily indulge.


I do the same. A small square every two days.

Unfortunately, Sieg, I no longer have a square to spare.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I like a nibble now and again.

(BTW, the model in the OP's post has lovely teeth. I bet she chooses her toothpaste with care.)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I eat about 35 grams of this daily (and also eat chocolate ice cream daily):


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Chocolate is okay as far as I'm concerned. I like it, but I don't have to have it. What is sad is, it makes my wife cough. I think that's terrible, a woman who can't have chocolate.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Chocolate is okay as far as I'm concerned. I like it, but I don't have to have it. What is sad is, it makes my wife cough. I think that's terrible, a woman who can't have chocolate.


Yeah. It can cause acid reflux. I muffle my throat clearing when I post so I don't distract other posters.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> I like chocolate.
> 
> Chocolate makes me happy.
> 
> And those two statements constitute all that I have to say about chocolate.


Specially from Belgium .


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i make the best chocolate mouse!! ask pugg!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I ate some dark chocolate this evening, a Christmas gift. Among all sweet treats, chocolate usually wins for me over other kinds of candy and dessert items.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Does chocolate help memory function? ...

_In a small study in the journal Nature Neuroscience, healthy people, ages 50 to 69, who drank a mixture high in antioxidants called cocoa flavanols for three months performed better on a memory test than people who drank a low-flavanol mixture.

On average, the improvement of high-flavanol drinkers meant they performed like people two to three decades younger on the study's memory task, said Dr. Scott A. Small, a neurologist at Columbia University Medical Center and the study's senior author. They performed about 25 percent better than the low-flavanol group._
https://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/27/us/a-bite-to-remember-chocolate-is-shown-to-aid-memory.html?_r=0

Now if only I could remember where I put the box of chocolates!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Another claim for the benefits of chocolate:

https://www.indy100.com/article/cou...source=indy&utm_medium=top5&utm_campaign=i100


----------

